# Polk Co.



## t.woods035 (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody done anything in Polk Co./Cedartown Area


----------



## t.woods035 (Sep 26, 2008)

Guess not


----------



## Glassman (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen a few. Seen a pair at first light once. The rest have been right at dark.


----------



## robertyb (Oct 1, 2008)

I have hunted every morning except two so far and have seen deer on 5 mornings. None killed but I blew my only real chance by picking out a tree and not marking it and climbed the wrong tree in the dark and got busted.

Three bucks seen so far, a spike a six point and a basket rack 8 that I let walk.

Acorns still in the trees, not hardly any falling yet.


----------



## Acrey (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey its been a slow bow season, but things have picked up since the acorns are falling now. We have around 11ac of food plots and there are 6 diff plots and only one deer has been seen on them in day lght hours this far. We have clover,buck oats,chickory,turnips and brassaca. Has anyone else seen this, I guess its because of the muskeydines, persimmons, and acorns are everywhere.


----------



## Glassman (Oct 1, 2008)

Been behind my house mostly, between a pond and thick bedding area in a strip of mixed oaks. The acorns are starting to drop and muscadines are rotting on the ground, they aren't touching either right now. My wife is really frustrated, this is her first year hunting sitting over a killer muscadine vine and has seen nothing.

We do have a HUGE white oak @ 100 yards out the back door that is loaded. I hope it will be swarmed when it starts to drop!

All of the deer I have seen have been passing thru the oaks. They walk right past any mast without so much as a glance. That ought to change real soon.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 1, 2008)

I hunt off of Treat Mountain Road and haven't seen much at all.  I do tend to see and hear lots of 4 wheelers.  They all come onto the property right at dark.  Makes me mad as HECK!  I just wish I could catch them in the act!


----------



## Glassman (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you hunt off the dirt road going down by the fire tower?
If so, I used to hunt up there along with a bunch of friends. Would like to hear where you are and any details you have.


----------



## papagil (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't been able to hunt for the last 5 yrs. and I have no idea where to hunt around here. Any info would be Great. Thanks.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 2, 2008)

Glassman said:


> Do you hunt off the dirt road going down by the fire tower?
> If so, I used to hunt up there along with a bunch of friends. Would like to hear where you are and any details you have.




I'm really not too familiar with that area other than the parts I hunt.  I'm down Treat mountain road about seven miles.


----------



## Glassman (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you hunt private land? I just wonder because I used to hunt there myself. I used to know that mountain like the back of my hand.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 3, 2008)

nah, it's timber company land.


----------



## chrismonroe (Oct 6, 2008)

hay i hunt felton rockmart rd i have only been 6 or 7 times i have seen a spike about 11:30 2 does one day around 7:00 and 1 doe opening day around 7:30


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 6, 2008)

I also hunt on felton rockmart road.  Chris where do you hunt on the road?


----------



## chrismonroe (Oct 7, 2008)

right down pass the water tower coming from 27


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 7, 2008)

chrismonroe said:


> right down pass the water tower coming from 27




The club that I am in is on the right as you go by the  water tower and runs back down to Rainey Lake Rd.

Are you in a club or is it private land?


----------



## chrismonroe (Oct 7, 2008)

mine is a farm private 25 acres. i use to be able to hunt 125 more behind it but a club took it over 2 years ago. id been hunting it with permition sence i was 15 tell then. not alot of deer there. is there any openings in your club? just got back this evening seen two doe crossing the new road the club just cut thur back side of my land about 80 yard away.


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 8, 2008)

We do not have any openings at this time.  I think your club must be further down than ours.  Our club runs from behind mr. sparks' house all the way to road just past the water tower and then down to Rainey lake and most of the way down past the lakes.  It's about 1100 acres total.  We also have a small patch just across from Mr. Sparks' place on the left hand side of the road.
I've only been once during bow season due to other places to hunt and have not seen a deer yet.  I do have a pretty good set up in a hardwood finger surronded by 8 yr old pines.


----------



## chrismonroe (Oct 8, 2008)

yes i have seen deer in that clear cut where the tower is. i have killed most of my deer in the pines thick as you can get. the people around there put alot of presure  on the deer there all year. i think the 125 acres i used to hunt backs up to you. i have a field does like to come in a neighbor that live in the tralier were the road splits  killed a 9 pointer out of it last year. but any time your around swing by and give me a shout. i am on the left two house on the property   before the road splits idrive a black altima sould be park near the field


----------



## Glassman (Oct 26, 2008)

What is everybody seeing? I've been hunting an oak ridge, most of the acorns are still hangin on the tree. Everything that has been killed off our club has been shot in the cut over. Seems like there is still enough other food for em to hunt out the oaks yet.

Since the gun opener, the only deer my sons and I have seen have been beside the road on our way out, feeding in the greenery.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 27, 2008)

Seeing deer on a regular basis; both buck and does.
Plenty of scrapes and rubs.


----------



## chrismonroe (Oct 27, 2008)

only went on sunday lots of gun shots from club behind me from 4:00 till 7:00 had two does coming in on me watched them for 15 min then some of the guys in the club behind me came rolling thur on a gotor and spoked them off that was 7:15 nice glad i wasnt hunting just hanging out in my stand since 4:00


----------



## Lilrock (Nov 5, 2008)

Seen plenty of does with the hocks turning black and small bucks but no shooters, also the rubs and scrapes are showing up pretty good. I figured in the next week or so the rut should be looking wide open.


----------



## ball8875 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have yet to see much activity other than some does grazing.  Also, since opening weeked have really not heard many shots off in the distance.

Typically, when does the rut occur in Polk Co. ?


----------



## Lilrock (Nov 13, 2008)

For me its been around the week before thanksgiving and throughout thanksgivng.


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a club right behind my house off magarity road in the yorkville area alabama forest land owns it I wonder if anyone has heard of it. Its actually in Paulding county.

James


----------



## robertyb (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw three 7 and two 8 point deer and several smaller bucks last week. Only 1 was with a doe. The largest 8 point was still running with a 6 point. I also saw several does still with their fawns and others still in large family groups.

That said it has now DIED. Hunted Sunday through today with only one doe sighting and no bucks at all. About makes me wonder if full rut is in and we are in the "lockdown stage".


----------



## BrewMonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got back - out since Friday night hunt. The weather was sure a trip! Since last weekend, I hunted 9 hunts and did not see any deer. So, I played hooky this morning and saw 2 bucks - 1 was an 8 pointer but was small racked and I was going to let him walk. But right after the 8 pointer came out, a fork horned 4 pointer came out from behind me and went up to him. The 8 looked like he was going to fight the 4, but then they made up and took off together towards the pines. So, it looks like on my lease they are just about to start the rut. I am off 278 west of Cedartown.


----------



## bartman (Nov 17, 2008)

buddy of mine took nice 8 satuday w/17 1/2 inside spread


----------



## Mauiboy (Nov 17, 2008)

*Polk Co*

Seen 8 this am; 4 does together and an 8pt following them (2 1/2yr), they met up with a spike, I thought the two bucks were going to fight, they just kind of bumped heads and walked off. Then I spoted a 4 pt fork horn and another buck together on another ridge, could not get a clear look at the bigger buck, only seen 3 tall tines on the right side before he vanished. I did "can" the fork horn to my stand but he did not bring his big brother. I did not see chasing, breading, or tending. Maybe this cold spell will get them going..... Overall, great hunt


----------



## Smokey (Nov 20, 2008)

I've not seen any signs of rutting.


----------



## BrewMonkey (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally saw the rut on Sat morning. 12 deer total, 2 bucks and the rest were doe. I shot 2 doe and a decent 8 pointer. Now the work begins!


----------



## t.woods035 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good morning I went out yeaterday evening the neighbors were on the four wheelers constantly coming with 20 yards of me constantly having no clue i was even there. Managed to see three does still no bucks behind them not near as much buck sign as last year


----------



## robertyb (Nov 24, 2008)

Smokey said:


> I've not seen any signs of rutting.




I have hunted almost everyday on Hightower and have not seen any rutting activity for almost two weeks now.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 24, 2008)

One of my friends shot this one on his property Saturday morning running a doe though. He is right up against the Floyd Co. line.


----------



## BrewMonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Slim pickins this past weekend. I did see 4 running while my buddy walked through a chop, but they were over 300 yards and moving at warp speed in and out of the thick. Another member shot at one, and missed - 3rd miss this season. Maybe time to sight that rifle in?? I guess it's that time of the year.


----------

